# Blueberry Bliss Wine



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2012)

Several have asked me to post this, so here it is. It's a put-together recipe I made from parts of several. My best blueberry wine yet!









*PER GALLON: *

3 lb. blueberries 
1¾ lb. granulated sugar 
½ tsp. pectic enzyme 
1½ tsp. acid blend 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient 
Water
K meta or crushed Campden tablet 
wine yeast 

*PER FIVE GALLONS:* 

2 cans Welch's grape concentrate 
1 bottle (8 oz. or larger) blueberry concentrate, to taste
Wash and crush blueberries in nylon straining bag and strain juice into primary fermentation vessel. Tie top of nylon bag and place in primary fermentation vessel. 

Stir in all other ingredients except yeast and stabilizer. Stir well to dissolve sugar, cover well, and set aside for 24 hours. Add yeast, cover, and daily stir ingredients and press pulp in nylon bag to extract flavor. 

When specific gravity is 1.030 (about 5 days), strain juice from bag and siphon liquor off sediments into glass secondary fermentation vessel. Fit fermentation trap. 

Rack in three weeks and again after 4 weeks. When wine is clear and stable (about 3-4 months), rack again, add stabilizer, blueberry concentrate and sugar to taste. 

Wait 7-10 days to be sure wine is stable and settled, then bottle. Allow 6 months or more to mature. Best at 1 year.


----------



## cindy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 12, 2012)

I had enough points on my Amazon account to get the 16 oz bottle free!
Vitacost 100% Pure Blueberry Juice Concentrate -- 16 fl oz

So would you still add the grape juice?

And is there no yeast nutrient added?


----------



## jswordy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I had enough points on my Amazon account to get the 16 oz bottle free!
> Vitacost 100% Pure Blueberry Juice Concentrate -- 16 fl oz
> 
> So would you still add the grape juice?
> ...


 
I always add yeast nutrient -- ALWAYS! I will modify the recipe to include it.

I used everything in the recipe, Sammy. Welch's and blueberry concentrates.

UNDER EDIT: It said "1/2 tsp energizer." I changed it to " 1 tsp nutrient." Just use the nutrient according to its label directions. Now that you mention it, I see the bottle of blueberry concentrate is in the wrong place for the recipe, too, so I will move that. Kinda distracted today!


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 12, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Kinda distracted today!


 
gee jim, i would NEVER understand WHY you would be distracted at ALL.....roflmao....seriously, though, we completely understand....i know if i was possibly losing my job, i'd probably personally be freaking out...heck, as i look at it, and some of the, what i would call "shenanigans" at my work place, i'm beginning to wonder how long some of us will be around....some of us think the boss might be looking to sell the store, probably within a year....and then it's most likely just a matter of time before the new owner would start getting rid of us and start bringing in his "own" people....


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 12, 2012)

I did not find the recipe in the recipe section. Maybe you did not post it yet..... I figured the blueberry concentrate was used at the end. I am going to make blueberry since the cover we made for the bushes is doing a great job on keeping the birds out. I will need it, so I went ahead and ordered the 16 oz. I will most likely use bananas instead of the grape concentrate. I will not touch a banana with a brown speck so I always have them in the freezer.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Jim! I will be trying this. Best of luck to you.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Jim! Wish you the best of luck on your future plans.


----------



## kglynch42 (Aug 12, 2019)

Does it make sense to filter blueberry wine? I have a buon vino mini jet filter..


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 12, 2019)

when I made blueberry wine I left in a carboy until it cleared.


----------

